# anyone use a pee bottle while camping



## billflat12 (2 Oct 2010)

Ok. I hope we are all adults reading this , so when its dark cold and raining an you are awakened with that desperate urge, what do you do ? personally i try to make the toilet block but after a long hard day in the saddle and with age creeping up i feel i need a backup plan, maybe give up stella ?, anyhow i would like to know i am not alone in considering a pee bottle , so what makes the perfect bottle ?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2010)

billflat12 said:


> i would like to know i am not alone in considering a pee bottle , so what makes the perfect bottle ?


An 800 mL SiS bottle. 800 mL should see you through the night and the neck is wide enough for any man whose member is smaller than that of _King Dong_!









(*PS* Make sure the the valve is properly shut, and use the bottle you discarded because it had started looking very tatty, not the one you replaced it with! )


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Oct 2010)

I usually just get-up, and depending on location just piss outside the tent... unless the lavs are reasonably close.


----------



## Davidc (2 Oct 2010)

Fab Foodie said:


> I usually just get-up, and depending on location just piss outside the tent... unless the lavs are reasonably close.



Not all pitches are suitable, but that's the preferred plan. For blokes anyway.


----------



## Ticktockmy (2 Oct 2010)

Fab Foodie said:


> I usually just get-up, and depending on location just piss outside the tent... unless the lavs are reasonably close.



Good man same here, most places I camp at seem to have loads of sheep doing the same so a small amount of my pee will not do much damage.


----------



## Fran143 (2 Oct 2010)

Fab Foodie said:


> I usually just get-up, and depending on location just piss outside the tent... unless the lavs are reasonably close.




+1.


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2010)

Couldn't you just stay in a hotel instead


----------



## Banjo (2 Oct 2010)

ColinJ said:


> An 800 mL SiS bottle. 800 mL should see you through the night and the neck is wide enough for any man whose member is smaller than that of _King Dong_!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just too much scope for confusion with that system
- 






To avoid any misunderstanding there was coffee in that mug.


----------



## CycleTourer (2 Oct 2010)

Ortleib folding bucket for us



.


----------



## gwhite (3 Oct 2010)

CycleTourer said:


> Ortleib folding bucket for us
> 
> 
> 
> .



A "Dreft" bottle is the ideal solution having a generous capacity and a wide neck. What's more, it's perfumed which helps with the pong.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (3 Oct 2010)

I use a bottle which originally contained water. It has a well-fitting screw top!

Often no facilties where I make camp.


----------



## CycleTourer (3 Oct 2010)

gwhite said:


> A "Dreft" bottle is the ideal solution having a generous capacity and a wide neck. What's more, it's perfumed which helps with the pong.




I'm not sure the better half could manage with a 'Dreft' bottle, but wouldn't a 'Comfort' bottle be more comfortable than say 'Dreft'.


----------



## rualexander (3 Oct 2010)

Just pee in your cooking pan, rinse it out in the morning and get the porridge on. No problems.


----------



## Ste T. (3 Oct 2010)

OMG yes. Nipping outside for a quick pee, while standing looking up at the stars is one of lifes great pleasures, but if you're toasty in your bag and it's the middle of the night and it's chucking it down and blowing hard too, you gotta have a plan B. Forward planning is a must.


----------



## zacklaws (3 Oct 2010)

When I'm fishing during the winter months for a week and its too cold to get out the doss bag, I use a 2 litre bottle, just need a steady hand and aim, unzip the bag, lay on your side and don't make a seal with your bobbies helmet, otherwise you get a blowback, I know from experience, put the top back on and you have a hot water bottle. These days though I just cut a square out the side and poke Percy into it, stand it some where and hope you don't knock it over.


----------



## davefb (4 Oct 2010)

only camping i get to do now is glastonbury,,, yes , definately a pee container!

its normally like a sort of krypton factor escape course trying to navigate the tents and guy ropes at the best of times, so at night with full bladder, no chance!




mind you, i do think this does contribute to the condensation in the morning


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2010)

I clench. I rarely get up to pee in the night despite copious alcoholic intake, although cycling in a hot country and being slightly dehydrated probably helps.


----------



## snorri (4 Oct 2010)

If I've had a few beers and think there may be a possibility, I usually just tie a knot in it.


----------



## Fran143 (4 Oct 2010)

rualexander said:


> Just pee in your cooking pan, rinse it out in the morning and get the porridge on. No problems.




Remind me never to accept a cuppa from you if we meet!Lol


----------



## jay clock (5 Oct 2010)

+1 for a bottle user. Has transformed my camping pleasure

btw this topic was covered at length here https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Oct 2010)

Davidc said:


> Not all pitches are suitable, but that's the preferred plan. For blokes anyway.



works fine for women as well only we don't stand. Love watching the stars and listening to the other wild life.

But I have to confess that the time it was -18C outside, I only got as far as the extension and a cooking pot - just had to make sure that it was not the one with the porridge already in it - anything that was liquid during the day had to be moved to its cooking pot before it froze.


----------



## asterix (5 Oct 2010)

-18c? Are you mad or is that a typo!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2010)

jay clock said:


> btw this topic was covered at length here http://www.cyclechat...__1#entry161951


Ah, I _thought_ we'd done this one before!

I suppose if you spend enough time on a popular forum, most questions come round again eventually...


----------



## bikepacker (5 Oct 2010)

Like others I get up and pee outside the tent.

Last year on a tour in France we met up with a guy who had cut a length of old inner tube so one end was outside the tent and he peed through it. We couldn't resist the urge one night to sqeeze the end and put a peg on it.


----------



## rualexander (5 Oct 2010)

Another solution is a 'Uribag', but quite expensive.
Male version : http://www.uribag.com/uribagd.php
Female version : http://www.uribag.com/uribagfd.php


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Oct 2010)

asterix said:


> -18c? Are you mad or is that a typo!



no typo minus eighteen C
also more recently done -15C wild camping alone.


----------



## Ste T. (5 Oct 2010)

Alone....really, I wonder why ;-)


----------



## Headgardener (6 Oct 2010)

No but then I drain down thoroughly before retiring. Although as I get older the need to pee becomes more pressing so I try to drink less coffee. The consumption of which I find makes me need to pee more often  .


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Oct 2010)

Ste T. said:


> Alone....really, I wonder why ;-)



like it - but it is not what you think - my other half tried cancelling our long waited for holiday becuase of work commitments, told me he had got a hire car from work and that I could stay at home for the week with the car (we are rural with no neighbours and no public transport). I politely told him no way in h... and went by my self.

After a certain temperature, it doesn't really make much difference but it is really beautiful waking up with a layer of ice over your sleeping bag and on the inside of the tent - you are warm as toast, but that ice sparkles in the daylight but only lasts 10-15mins once you get up.

As for the alone - these are some of the photos I made whilst up there alone Buachaille Etive Mòr, The Clouds that Made the Picture, Loch Etive Light and 3 of my favourites Mirror Image, Loch Tulla I, Loch Tulla Panorama and The Magic of Freezing Fog.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2010)

aramok said:


> As for the alone - these are some of the photos I made whilst up there alone Buachaille Etive Mòr, The Clouds that Made the Picture, Loch Etive Light and 3 of my favourites Mirror Image, Loch Tulla I, Loch Tulla Panorama and The Magic of Freezing Fog.


Some cracking photos there... My mother comes from near Oban and we used to go up there for a long holiday every summer. I must take a bike up and explore!


----------



## Riding in Circles (8 Oct 2010)

My prostate still gives me enough time to reach the toilet block or a tree, maybe a visit to the quack would be a better solution.


----------



## smith4188 (8 Oct 2010)

aramok said:


> As for the alone - these are some of the photos I made whilst up there alone Buachaille Etive Mòr, The Clouds that Made the Picture, Loch Etive Light and 3 of my favourites Mirror Image, Loch Tulla I, Loch Tulla Panorama and The Magic of Freezing Fog.



Those photos are absolutely stunning.


----------



## Zoof (8 Oct 2010)

now the girls can join in
best close this post!

http://www.survivalbox.com/products.php?product=SheWee


----------



## battered (8 Oct 2010)

In winter it's pretty standard, but you have to be careful. Unless it really is foul out the risk of wetting your sleeping bag is rather high.

Just don't do what a mate did. He was in a shared house and the bathroom was a trek away. At the time he was having a tough time of it and was drinking a fair bit, so he hit on the idea of using an empty drinks bottle when he woke in the night. One morning he woke up feeling thirsty...you know what's coming next. He soon realised his mistake, and the stuff's harmless, but he doesn't rate it as his finest hour.


----------



## Jaguar (8 Oct 2010)

rualexander said:


> Just pee in your cooking pan, rinse it out in the morning and get the porridge on. No problems.


I pee in a one-pint cup and rinse it in the morning before coffee. No problem (His cup)


----------



## ComedyPilot (10 Oct 2010)

I have never (touch wood) had the misfortune of needing a mid-night wee. I go at night before bed, and am good for 8 hours.


----------



## Plax (12 Oct 2010)

Zoof said:


> now the girls can join in
> best close this post!
> 
> http://www.survivalb...?product=SheWee



Aye, last time I went camping, I had a 500ml bottle and a shewee with an extension pipe. If I was desparate for a pee I just used that in the porch area. So much better than wandering around alone in the dark for the portaloo.


----------



## Bandini (23 Oct 2010)

Yes - my girlfriend hates it. Penis envy.


----------



## Jaguar (23 Oct 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> I have never (touch wood) had the misfortune of needing a mid-night wee.


You've never had the misfortune of cystitis while camping in a muddy field either then. Not my best holiday....


----------



## campagman (23 Oct 2010)

I use an old 750 ml bottle but the problem i have is that it takes up a fair amount of room in the pannier (I don't have any spare bottle mounts). As the uribag collapses smaller then that could help.


----------



## andym (23 Oct 2010)

campagman said:


> I use an old 750 ml bottle but the problem i have is that it takes up a fair amount of room in the pannier (I don't have any spare bottle mounts). As the uribag collapses smaller then that could help.



You mean you keep a bottle exclusively for peeing in?






You could carry a hot water bottle. Collapsible and when you've filled it, well you can use it as a hot water bottle.


----------



## Bandini (23 Oct 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> I have never (touch wood) had the misfortune of needing a mid-night wee. I go at night before bed, and am good for 8 hours.



After a few post ride Guinnesses it is inevitable. Probably better to drink a couple of glasses of red - but if the site is near a good pub, and you start to enjoy the ambiance...!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Oct 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Some cracking photos there... My mother comes from near Oban and we used to go up there for a long holiday every summer. I must take a bike up and explore!





smith4188 said:


> Those photos are absolutely stunning.



Apologies in getting back to you both - I have been off on holiday back up to the Loch Rannoch area. Thank you, both of you, for the kind words. 
Once again we were stunningly lucky with the weather and managed to get some wonderful rides in and some good photos as well.


----------



## furball (27 Oct 2010)

aramok said:


> Apologies in getting back to you both - I have been off on holiday back up to the Loch Rannoch area. Thank you, both of you, for the kind words.
> Once again we were stunningly lucky with the weather and managed to get some wonderful rides in and some good photos as well.



Great photos. Pity they are mixed up in a pee bottle thread!
Any chance of seeing your latest photos?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2010)

furball said:


> Great photos. Pity they are mixed up in a pee bottle thread!
> Any chance of seeing your latest photos?



Just go to my website www.aramok.co.uk. The latest ones are under Loch Rannoch, I am doing some photos for friends up there who are doing an area website, so there are some rather tourist shots , but there are a few personal shots in there which are much more my style and are pretty recognisable.


----------



## samid (28 Oct 2010)

aramok said:


> As for the alone - these are some of the photos I made whilst up there alone Buachaille Etive Mòr, The Clouds that Made the Picture, Loch Etive Light and 3 of my favourites Mirror Image, Loch Tulla I, Loch Tulla Panorama and The Magic of Freezing Fog.


Excellent photos!

(as for the poll question - I'm with those who just try to find a place outside the tent unless the washrooms are close by... did without a pee bottle even while mountaineering - it wasn't extreme enough for that...)


----------

